# Scotus Rules against trump to keep financial records secret



## chrisrlink (Feb 22, 2021)

well it seems the shit has hit the fan for trump since he is no longer el presidente (Tropico joke there) seems the wheels of justice will finally start turning today Scotus ruled against trump to keep his financial records out of the hands of various prosecutors aiming to take swings at trump he may have beat the political impeachment system though i doubt he'll beat the legal one (He will delay no doubt in hopes that they will lose intrest in him though I'm pretty sure those prosecutors  will have some ways to prevent a long drawn out legal battle

https://www.cnn.com/2021/02/22/politics/supreme-court-trump-taxes-vance/index.html

also as a reminder of the other court cases impacted by this besides the hush money payments and various pending charges

https://www.cnn.com/2021/02/22/politics/trump-tax-returns-analysis/index.html


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 22, 2021)

[rubs hands together] hehehehe.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 22, 2021)

I am pretty tilt that it's taken this long for anything to be done about Trump and that I honestly doubt anything is going to happen to him.


----------



## djpannda (Feb 22, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am pretty tilt that it's taken this long for anything to be done about Trump and that I honestly doubt anything is going to happen to him.


Well the order is for the Grand jury and the prosecutors to get the info not the public.. Accountants already agreed to follow the court outcome and have the info at hand..


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 22, 2021)

That's fine. Nobody is above the law, or at least shouldn't be. Now let's do Biden.

And since the IRS has had Trump's taxes and done nothing to-date except audit and approve, if any illegality is uncovered then let's make sure those at the IRS who missed it are also fired and prosecuted.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 22, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> That's fine. Nobody is above the law, or at least shouldn't be. Now let's do Biden.
> 
> And since the IRS has had Trump's taxes and done nothing to-date except audit and approve, if any illegality is uncovered then let's make sure those at the IRS who missed it are also fired and prosecuted.




They did Not say approved.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 22, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> They did Not say approved.



What years of Trump's taxes are still under audit? For any other years, IRS has given him a pass.

What years does the Manhattan D.A.'s subpoena cover?

If there's crossover, i.e. same years where the IRS audited and did nothing and the grand jury says "a-ha! possible crime!!" then the IRS fucked up.


----------



## djpannda (Feb 22, 2021)

lolol I just love the Fact that Micheal Cohen (Trumps personal Lawyer during the Period) is on live MSNBC is saying Trump is screwed. Mind You Cohen is the Dirty Lawyer that did a lot of fixing for Trump.  lol


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 22, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> What years of Trump's taxes are still under audit? For any other years, IRS has given him a pass.
> 
> What years does the Manhattan D.A.'s subpoena cover?
> 
> If there's crossover, i.e. same years where the IRS audited and did nothing and the grand jury says "a-ha! possible crime!!" then the IRS fucked up.



He had his hand with the IRS. You're still NOT going to change my mind.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 22, 2021)

djpannda said:


> Well the order is for the Grand jury and the prosecutors to get the info not the public.. Accountants already agreed to follow the court outcome and have the info at hand..


I really hope something actually happens. Unfortunately, after the bullshit of the impeachment hearing, I am keeping my hopes low. I would rather be proven wrong and happy as a result than have my hopes crushed.


----------



## notimp (Feb 22, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> He had his hand with the IRS. You're still NOT going to change my mind.


Then now do Biden is the correct response - because he has not?

Point being, its not a good image for the POTUS to be in jail for tax avoidance. So there should be some amount of 'leniency' in play regardless of who is in charge - simply because of 'how it would look'. (National security, international image, ..)

(So in a sense, the Potus, and even former ones - is above the law.)

This might be why we had 'what will be the public image of Trump - once hes out of office' discussions three years ago - because some of that leniency is expected, but at the same time Trump certainly overdid it, but also gave the office a new self-image.

So basically what was 'ok' and what was not - to uphold the bright image of the US was up for debate.

Lets not forget, that the official narrative would have been to cheer him out of office, until the Capitol thing happened.

Here - take a meme :







(And start looking a bit broader than just 'the gossip parts' (my guy vs. the bad guy) of politics.  )

edit: Also - this:
https://apnews.com/article/donald-trump-technology-archive-c99697ac657534d6015894377d04eb1f


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 22, 2021)

djpannda said:


> lolol I just love the Fact that Micheal Cohen (Trumps personal Lawyer during the Period) is on live MSNBC is saying Trump is screwed. Mind You Cohen is the Dirty Lawyer that did a lot of fixing for Trump.  lol



Could be. I'm trying to imagine a scenario in which Trump could be screwed but Cohen is not (i.e. even more than he already is).


----------



## djpannda (Feb 22, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> Could be. I'm trying to imagine a scenario in which Trump could be screwed but Cohen is not (i.e. even more than he already is).


I don't get me Wrong Cohen is GARBAGE....  but his the type of Rat that will Spill all the Beans to save his own ass...


----------



## Xzi (Feb 22, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> That's fine. Nobody is above the law, or at least shouldn't be. Now let's do Biden.


He never attempted to keep his tax returns secret to begin with.  As a person running for public office, that's not something you have to worry about unless there's a boatload of illegal shit contained within them.

https://joebiden.com/financial-disclosure/


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 22, 2021)

djpannda said:


> I don't get me Wrong Cohen is GARBAGE....  but his the type of Rat that will Spill all the Beans to save his own ass...



He's already been convicted in Federal court of tax-evasion himself. Still serving his sentence AFAIK, though he got cushy home confinement thanks to Covid. 

I don't have any illusions on this front. I just assume anyone flying that high in the political world is a surfer on waves of corruption. Both parties.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 22, 2021)

Either way tRUMP has other issues He alone has to face. And from what I've seen of the circus of his defense team, He dekcuF!


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 22, 2021)

Xzi said:


> He never attempted to keep his tax returns secret to begin with.  As a person running for public office, that's not something you have to worry about unless there's a boatload of illegal shit contained within them.
> 
> https://joebiden.com/financial-disclosure/



No I meant let's have a federal prosecutor conduct an investigation and then present their conclusions to a grand jury. Totally separate from whether tax filings look correct on their face, or at least that's what the message here is. Let's look into those communications between Hunter and his business partner whining about "the Chairman" taking 10% of everything.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 22, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> No I meant let's have a federal prosecutor conduct an investigation and then present their conclusions to a grand jury. Totally separate from whether tax filings look correct on their face, or at least that's what the message here is. Let's look into those communications between Hunter and his business partner whining about "the Chairman" taking 10% of everything.


Oh don't worry, I'm sure Republicans will spend 90% of the next four years throwing shit at the wall just to see if anything sticks.  Thanks to the precedent they set though, Joe Biden is indeed above the law until he's no longer in office, so at the end of the day it's all really just sound and fury signifying nothing.


----------



## notimp (Feb 22, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Oh don't worry, I'm sure Republicans will spend 90% of the next four years throwing shit at the wall just to see if anything sticks.  Thanks to the precedent they set though, Joe Biden is indeed above the law until he's no longer in office, so at the end of the day it's all really just sound and fury signifying nothing.


Yes, yes, no, no. 

The thing itself is still legally relevant. And morally relevant. And institutionally relevant (21% funding cuts for the IRS since 2010). At the same time, that we are getting to know it now - might very well be partisan politics, or the man having fallen from grace.

If we take into account that this was the decision of the supreme court which should be an independent body - it was those judges, who made the decision.

But personal, or government documents that go 'straight into an archive (/library)' where they are locked away even from freedom of information requests (something a journalist or lawyer would file a claim under to get access to historical records), is a common occurrence - at the same time.

(Not sure how the US supreme court has ruled on those in the past, .. maybe I'll find something...

edit: First google: https://www.justice.gov/oip/blog/supreme-court-set-hear-three-cases-involving-foia)


----------



## Xzi (Feb 22, 2021)

notimp said:


> If we take into account that this was the decision of the supreme court which should be an independent gremium - it was those judges, who made the decision.


It's a decision they were only willing to hand down once Trump was no longer in office.  As long as Republicans are using "unitary executive theory" as a strategy, they have to treat the position of president like it makes a god out of whoever is occupying it, or otherwise lose their ability to continue pushing us down the path toward authoritarianism.  That's why we'll probably never see a president convicted in the Senate, regardless of the charges against him and/or the evidence backing those charges.


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 22, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Oh don't worry, I'm sure Republicans will spend 90% of the next four years throwing shit at the wall just to see if anything sticks.  Thanks to the precedent they set though, Joe Biden is indeed above the law until he's no longer in office, so at the end of the day it's all really just sound and fury signifying nothing.


But Biden is Democrat. Unlike Republicans, Democrats have demonstrated moral and ethical decisions, which may include impeaching a Democrat if there really is a good reason. Republicans are the party of the rich and the corrupt, they aren't motivated whatsoever by morals or ethics, which unfortunately gives them the upper hand.


----------



## notimp (Feb 22, 2021)

Xzi said:


> It's a decision they were only willing to hand down once Trump was no longer in office.  As long as Republicans are using "unitary executive theory" as a strategy, they have to treat the position of president like it makes a god out of whoever is occupying it, or otherwise lose their ability to continue pushing us down the path toward authoritarianism.  That's why we'll probably never see a president convicted in the Senate, regardless of the charges against him and/or the evidence backing those charges.


Not sure how delegation of competence went on this one, but if what you say was instrumental, this would hint at 'hes fallen from grace' (within his own party establishment as well).


----------



## Xzi (Feb 22, 2021)

notimp said:


> Not sure how delegation of competence went on this one, but if what you say was instrumental, this would hint at 'hes fallen from grace' (within his own party establishment as well).


Within the establishment GOP, sure, but he was only ever used as a tool by them anyway.  Some 46% of Republicans are willing to admit they'd join the "Trump party" if given the option, and I bet that number gets closer to 70% if he lives to 2024.  The majority of Republican voters are in a cult of personality now, so the concern isn't so much that he wins, but that he incites more riots and/or attempted insurrections.


----------



## notimp (Feb 22, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Within the establishment GOP, sure, but he was only ever used as a tool by them anyway.  Some 46% of Republicans are willing to admit they'd join the "Trump party" if given the option, and I bet that number gets closer to 70% if he lives to 2024.  The majority of Republican voters are in a cult of personality now, so the concern isn't so much that he wins, but that he incites more riots and/or attempted insurrections.


Character assassination also crossed my mind.  And I dont like the guy. 

Just unsure if it was only from the democrats - and maybe some of their benefactors. (Many important clients and creditors dropped him directly in the aftermath of the Capitol thing, but you can never know if thats just because of public image.)

On the other stuff - 'merica not russia yet.  (And yes I've seen the current Malcom X stuff..  )


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 22, 2021)

well we have to then worry about his hellspawn minus Jr cause the cats out of the bag that he's a crackhead

https://www.yahoo.com/now/donald-trump-jr-pre-debate-074622940.html


----------



## Xzi (Feb 22, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> well we have to then worry about his hellspawn minus Jr cause the cats out of the bag that he's a crackhead
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/now/donald-trump-jr-pre-debate-074622940.html


Article is from September 30, 2020.  That cat's been out of the bag for a while.  If not for the fact that he was profiting from the Trump presidency as much as anyone else, I really wouldn't care.  But yeah plenty of taxpayer money went to coke I'm sure.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 23, 2021)

Nice article with many speculative twitter links and no actual evidence.

Do you have any actual evidence?

Xzi's even sure taxpayers funded it.

AFAIK there's only one adult offspring of a living US President that's a known crackhead.


----------



## notimp (Feb 23, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> Nice article with many speculative twitter links and no actual evidence.
> 
> Do you have any actual evidence?
> 
> ...


Was.


----------

